# BLASC problem



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

huhu

als ich heute morgen meinen pc angemacht hab gab es ein update für BLASC 

er hat das update runtergeladen und dann musst ich es instalieren 

bei der instalation kam dann der fehler hier : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich musst die instalation abbrechen 

und jetzt sieht mein BLASC ganz komisch aus wenn ich es start : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bitte ich brauch hilfe 


Fruchtzwergiiii


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, scheinbar ist bei dir während der Installation etwas schief gelaufen.
Hast du schon probiert BLASC neu zu installieren?


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo, scheinbar ist bei dir während der Installation etwas schief gelaufen.
> Hast du schon probiert BLASC neu zu installieren?




dazu muss ich ja BlASC zuerst deinstalieren aber wenn ich das machen will kommt auch ne  fehlermeldung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Fruchtzwergiii


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> dazu muss ich ja BlASC zuerst deinstalieren aber wenn ich das machen will kommt auch ne  fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okay, dann versuch es mal folgendermaßen:
1. lösche deinen blasc ordner
2. lade dir die setup datei von buffed.de
3. starte die installation

falls das nicht klappt oder probleme auftreten, dann melde dich doch hier nochmal.

gruß matze


----------



## Discipline (18. Oktober 2007)

hab das gleiche problem, allerdings sieht das für mich mehr so aus als ob blasc gehackt wurde..

Oder gibts wirklich ne Blasc version mit der Nummer 0.0.0.0


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> okay, dann versuch es mal folgendermaßen:
> 1. lösche deinen blasc ordner
> 2. lade dir die setup datei von buffed.de
> 3. starte die installation
> ...





sooo mein bester 


als die installation beendet war sollte BLASC ja starten aber jetzt kommt bei mir das : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> sooo mein bester
> als die installation beendet war sollte BLASC ja starten aber jetzt kommt bei mir das :
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, könntest du mir sagen welche Windows Version du benutzt?
Außerdem würd ich gern wissen ob folgende Verzeichnisse existieren:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Configs
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs

Wenn ja, dann Zippe doch bitte mal das Verzeichniss 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\
und schick es mir per Email an regnor@buffed.de

Gruß Matze


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Okay, könntest du mir sagen welche Windows Version du benutzt?
> Außerdem würd ich gern wissen ob folgende Verzeichnisse existieren:
> 
> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Configs
> ...




alsooo ich hab da noch n problem ich kann auf C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\ nicht zugreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

windows version sieht man aufm screen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> alsooo ich hab da noch n problem ich kann auf C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\ nicht zugreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da liegt der hund begraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\" ist eigentlich ein pfad auf dem alle nutzer zugriff drauf haben. Die Frage ist jetzt nur wieso du keinen Zugriff hast. Kannst du die Rechte für das Verzeichniss einstellen?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> da liegt der hund begraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok ich hab da nun mit Freigabe rumgespielt und nun heißt der ordner "Gemeinsame Dokumente" und nicht mehr "Dokumente" und ich kann auf den ordner zugreifen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> ok ich hab da nun mit Freigabe rumgespielt und nun heißt der ordner "Gemeinsame Dokumente" und nicht mehr "Dokumente" und ich kann auf den ordner zugreifen :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kannst du jetzt nochmal versuchen BLASC zu installieren?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Kannst du jetzt nochmal versuchen BLASC zu installieren?
> 
> Gruß Matze




jop habs neu installiert und es kommt immer noch : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

schau mal in deine PMs


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> schau mal in deine PMs




done


----------



## Regnor (18. Oktober 2007)

Wie es scheint gibt es bei Microsoft Windows XP Home vereinzelt das Problem das Nutzer, obwohl sie Administratoren sind, kein Schreibrecht auf den Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente" haben. 
Bisher habe ich dazu nur gefunden das man sich die Rechte auf den Ordner erst holen muß. Da es bei der Home Edition den Karteireiter "Sicherheit" nicht gibt muß man folgendermaßen vorgehen (Auszug aus der MS Knowledgebase Artikelnummer 308421; Den vollständigen Artikel findest du hier):



> _Hinweis: Sie müssen über ein Konto mit Administratorberechtigungen am Computer angemeldet sein. _
> Wenn Sie mit Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition arbeiten, müssen Sie den Computer im abgesicherten Modus starten und sich dann mit einem Konto anmelden, das Administratorberechtigungen hat, um auf die Registerkarte Sicherheit zugreifen zu können.
> 
> Weitere Informationen hierzu finden Sie in folgendem Artikel der Microsoft Knowledge Base:
> ...


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

Regnor schrieb:


> Wie es scheint gibt es bei Microsoft Windows XP Home vereinzelt das Problem das Nutzer, obwohl sie Administratoren sind, kein Schreibrecht auf den Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente" haben.
> Bisher habe ich dazu nur gefunden das man sich die Rechte auf den Ordner erst holen muß. Da es bei der Home Edition den Karteireiter "Sicherheit" nicht gibt muß man folgendermaßen vorgehen (Auszug aus der MS Knowledgebase Artikelnummer 308421; Den vollständigen Artikel findest du hier):





jipi!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich kann nun in C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente ordner erstellen.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (18. Oktober 2007)

BLASC läuft dank Matze wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

